# editing audio and video with ffmpeg - scripts and youtube videos



## NapoleonWils0n (Feb 6, 2020)

Hi 

I have written some shell scripts (bourne shell not bash)
for basic video and audio editing tasks with ffmpeg

A lot of the open source video editors dont really compare to Final Cut Pro or Davinci Resolve,
and can be difficult to get hardware encoding working

Thats why i decided to write some shell scripts for basic editing tasks with ffmpeg,
so i dont have to use a video editor 

ffmpeg-scripts on github

curve2ffmpeg on github

The bourne shell scripts are all BSD based so no GNU tools, syntax or bashisms,
and the youtube videos for all the scripts were created using Freebsd

The scripts let you perform tasks like

trimming audio and video
extract a frame from a video
combine video and audio 
fading video clips
cross fading video clips
overlay a video clip on top of another video clip
adding srt subtitles to a video clip as a subtitles track
apply the ken burns effect to an image
normalizing audio levels
creating a waveform of the audio in a clip
converting a image into a video file
creating a lower third video title using the files filename
colour correcting videos using gimp curves


----------



## Melethary (Sep 26, 2021)

I can not choose a program to edit video, what advice can you give?


----------



## hoyshirmr (Sep 26, 2021)

There is another essential nuance when choosing a video editor - the power of your computer. Specific programs can be quite demanding on the hardware. If your PC is low-powered or outdated, the top video editors with professional settings will most likely not work. And there are only two ways out - buy a computer with modern hardware, or use less demanding software (such, too). It is worth bearing in mind that the final product (what you get after rendering the video) largely depends on your skills, imagination, and stock icons, which you use.


----------



## Alexander88207 (Sep 26, 2021)

Melethary said:


> I can not choose a program to edit video, what advice can you give?



multimedia/pitivi, multimedia/kdenlive...


----------



## scottro (Sep 26, 2021)

Note that in a case like this, you would be better off starting a new thread. You gave an answer to a thread started in February of 2020 and your question has nothing to do with the original post.  It's good that you tried to find the proper place to post your question, but there are times when you  are better off starting an entirely new thread. That being said, people are already answering your question in this thread, so obviously, not a major error.


----------



## diizzy (Sep 26, 2021)

You also Shotcut ( https://www.freshports.org/multimedia/shotcut/ ) and OpenShot ( https://www.freshports.org/multimedia/openshot/ )
Depending on what you plan to do you might also want to look into vapoursynth for video processing.


----------



## astyle (Sep 27, 2021)

When compiling mutimedia/ffmpeg and multimedia/vapoursynth, be careful with specifying deps - both of these ports *can* have each other specified as dependencies (but don't by default). The way I deal with that is compile FFMPEG w/o Vapoursynth, and then compile Vapoursynth *with* FFMPEG. But I still treat both as back-ends to the non-linear video editors suggested by Alexander88207 ... It would be nice to harness FFMPEG to watch the video for me, and slap on automatically-generated (not pre-made or human-generated) subtitles while the video is playing. :3


----------

